# Genie and dropped internet connections



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

This may have been discussed, but can't find a topic.

So I upgraded to a Genie master with 2 Genie subs. Before upgrading, I had 2 laptops, and ipad, 2 phones, and another router connected to my OLD Verizon DSL Westell D90 modem. Running at 1.5 - 3 mbs speed (top speed offered to me). No issues with surfing the internet, nor speed of surfing.

However, when the Genie was installed, and connected to the router (no issues connecting wirelessly), the PCs would be very slow and/or drop the internet connection... this occurred even if I wasn't using On Demand. If I used On Demand, the PCs would lose internet connection pretty much 100%. I would have to reset the router to get a connection, but the issue would reappear.

Called Verizon - they basically think it's the old modem, so they are sending out a new one. We will see what will happen, but just curious if anyone else has had this issue. I just want to make sure it's not some type of configuration problem (like needing to use certain IP addresses for the Genies, etc.).

Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Setting a fixed IP address on the Genie may be a plus, so I'd do that right away. Also, wired systems are solider than wireless. so if you can drop an ethernet cable to the Genie, all the better. Then reboot the receiver.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

How long ago was the Genie installed. For the first 48-72 hours lots of housekeeping is going on.
It may be pulling day all sorts of things, particularly VOD menu's etc. TV APPs possibly too. That's over the internet.

Keep in mind that if you have 1.5-3mbps DSL, that's your top speed.
VOD comes down at higher rates if its supported. I can't say for sure but I've read that it goes up to 8mbps.

So it is possible Genie is hogging all your bandwidth with VOD and at other times, shouldn't do much after the first 72 hours.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks to both of you.

1. How do you set a fixed IP address? Once the Genie connects, it picks 192.168.1.xx ... I don't think it changes after it is given the IP address.
2. As for the 72 hour downloading of data - I disconnected the Genie from the network since I need to use my laptop - will that hinder the downloading of data? I still have the phone lines connected. Or should I just suck it up and keep the Genie on the network for 3 days? Or maybe just have it connected at night?

Genie was just installed today, like 8 hours ago.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

What type of router do you have(if G it is out of date) Also is it a duel-band. Model 750 or above. ( 900 would be best.)I had the same problem updated the router now no problem. Also give it the 72 hour rule to finish set-up. Do not break the connection from Genie to Internet or set-up will start all over


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

This my router through Verizon.

Westell D90 327W15 06.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Will the setup not continue through the phone line? It has to be through the network?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No on the phone line- or at least if it worked that way, it'd be news to most here. 

Takes some time! 

Enjoy.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

richall01 said:


> What type of router do you have(if G it is out of date)


with a 1.5 connection "g" is NOT the bottleneck. so there would be no difference there. no need to get anything facier


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

repoman75 said:


> Will the setup not continue through the phone line? It has to be through the network?


No, the set up only comes via the internet


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the same problem this morning. I was recording a VOD movie with all receivers off and my PC speed was awful and did lose connection at one point. I cancelled the recording, re-started my PC and all was well with my internet speed. I have 10 Gbps speed. My modem/router combo is from Cable.

I have the HR44 hard-wired with ethernet cable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> I had the same problem this morning. I was recording a VOD movie with all receivers off and my PC speed was awful and did lose connection at one point. I cancelled the recording, re-started my PC and all was well with my internet speed. I have 10 Gbps speed. My modem/router combo is from Cable.
> 
> I have the HR44 hard-wired with ethernet cable.


check again, that is impossible


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> check again, that is impossible


Check what again? If you mean my internet speed, please, this is not even necessary--I have checked quite a few times since joining Blue Ridge Cable. The speed I quoted is correct, and my plan with BRC is G10 service, which I've had for quite some time now. Oh, and I've checked my internet speed at more than one site.

Impossible? Well, I guess even the impossible can happen.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe peds refers to the Gigabits designation.... should be Megabits.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Check what again? If you mean my internet speed, please, this is not even necessary--I have checked quite a few times since joining Blue Ridge Cable. The speed I quoted is correct, and my plan with BRC is G10 service, which I've had for quite some time now. Oh, and I've checked my internet speed at more than one site.
> 
> Impossible? Well, I guess even the impossible can happen.


10Gbps. yeah right, again, check again. not even if you are lucky enough to live in an area covered by Google Fiber....


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> 10Gbps. yeah right, again, check again. not even if you are lucky enough to live in an area covered by Google Fiber....





Laxguy said:


> I believe peds refers to the Gigabits designation.... should be Megabits.


Yup, sorry :blackeye: 10 Gbps should be 10 Mbps :blush:


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Same issues today.

Someone mentioned the IP address for the genie should be static? I checked my router network and the genie is connected dhcp. How do I change it to static?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

repoman75 said:


> Same issues today.
> 
> Someone mentioned the IP address for the genie should be static? I checked my router network and the genie is connected dhcp. How do I change it to static?


I really don't see the reason, if if you must, you needy to go to the network set up tab on the Genie menu. and then go to advanced. make sure you give it an IP address that is not likely to be used by the DHCP server


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't set up a static address at all. What you can do is reserve an IP address in the router's set up. 

Sorry- I was thinking GenieGo. I am leaving this in as it may help clarify for some one with that device formerly known as nomad.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't worry about a static IP address. Not necessary for your application.

Let the 72 hours connection run and see what happens then.
Your internet connection is slower than most these days and that is your biggest bottleneck.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Yup, sorry :blackeye: 10 Gbps should be 10 Mbps :blush:


and 10Mbps is not that impressive either. doing a lot stuff at once can take a toll on your bandwidth..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

with 1.5Mbps I would forget about the whole On Demand thing. it will take hours for a 30 minute SD show to download


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> and 10Mbps is not that impressive either. doing a lot stuff at once can take a toll on your bandwidth..


Who said I was doing a lot of stuff at once? You! I set the HR44 to record VOD, went on the computer and had trouble getting to my home page! I tried a few times and loading time was awful, and all was stated previously.

I don't do a lot of stuff on my computer, which is mainly used for web surfing. I once did try surfing in California, but now in PA there is no beach, so just surfing internet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This would be an ISP thing. I suggest making a record of your speeds via Speedtest.com or another website. DSLreports is good, too. Make a dozen or so trials, esp. when you note congestion.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> This would be an ISP thing. I suggest making a record of your speeds via Speedtest.com or another website. DSLreports is good, too. Make a dozen or so trials, esp. when you note congestion.


If you're talking to me--hard to tell since you didn't quote--I have Cable, not DSL. I don't have a problem surfing the web, just a problem noted above with DTV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

When I reply directly under a post, I feel that quoting is redundant- sorry it wasn't clear.

Yes, it's an ISP thing, be it cable, fios, sat. dsl or dialup.

I viewed the following as a problem with surfing the web: 


> I set the HR44 to record VOD, went on the computer and had trouble getting to my home page! I tried a few times and loading time was awful, and all was stated previously.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> When I reply directly under a post, I feel that quoting is redundant- sorry it wasn't clear.
> 
> Yes, it's an ISP thing, be it cable, fios, sat. dsl or dialup.
> 
> I viewed the following as a problem with surfing the web:


R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S.

You did not quote my entire account of that occurrence. I do not have problems with my ISP. The "problem" I had was immediately solved by cancelling the DTV VOD recording.

You have your opinion on the matter, and I have mine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I set the HR44 to record VOD, went on the computer and had trouble getting to my home page! I tried a few times and loading time was awful, and all was stated previously.


Not too surprising with VOD using close to 90% of your bandwidth.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S.
> 
> You did not quote my entire account of that occurrence. I do not have problems with my ISP. The "problem" I had was immediately solved by cancelling the DTV VOD recording.
> 
> You have your opinion on the matter, and I have mine.


Yeah sounds like the vod was eating all your bandwidth as vos says. So not really anyone's problem per se just not a high enough speed to be doing a Video On Demand and something else at the same time it sounds like. What are your speed test results if you do several and from a couple different servers?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Not too surprising with VOD using close to 90% of your bandwidth.


All I did was start my computer and trouble began getting to my home page!.

I can download a 1080P movie from Vudu and it plays perfectly. Now I haven't tried that and starting my computer, so don't know what would happen.


inkahauts said:


> Yeah sounds like the vod was eating all your bandwidth as vos says. So not really anyone's problem per se just not a high enough speed to be doing a Video On Demand and something else at the same time it sounds like. What are your speed test results if you do several and from a couple different servers?


My speed results are consistently over 9.5 Mbps, checking to New Jersey and unknown destination.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> My speed results are consistently over 9.5 Mbps, checking to New Jersey and unknown destination.


VOD uses close to 9 Mb/s.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> VOD uses close to 9 Mb/s.


All the more reason DTV should have their own network ;-)


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Youse Fellas! Jeez.

Stop making excuses.

I'm watching VOD as I post this and the best my connection speed has ever been is 4Mbs down on a good day.

My router might be different and the DHCP tables might be set up correctly but it works.

I have never had a problem downloading VOD and surfing the net.

Seasons Greetings


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

samrs said:


> Youse Fellas! Jeez.
> 
> Stop making excuses.
> 
> ...


Now that is amazing in light of the "fact" VOD uses close to 9 Mbps!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Ya Think!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> All the more reason DTV should have their own network ;-)


They do, it's their SAT feed.
Your "complaint" seems to come from your internet connection.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> They do, it's their SAT feed.
> Your "complaint" seems to come from your internet connection.


What about samrs who has less than half my speed?!

DTV's own network is using my network!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> What about samrs who has less than half my speed?!
> 
> DTV's own network is using my network!


When I was on 3 Mb/s SD was fine, but HD took a long time.
You have a 10ish Mb/s connection, and you seem to be complaining when you want to use 9 Mb/s of it for VOD.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

It's Watch Now 720P according to my Sony.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

samrs said:


> It's Watch Now 720P according to my Sony.


That's pretty good then.
"I bet" you don't get it that good with all VOD.
I've seen Starz HD much lower than SHO for instance, and some high enough that "watch now" doesn't work.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

It's HBO, I could try others if you have a point to prove.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

samrs said:


> It's HBO, I could try others if you have a point to prove.


I don't have a point, other than not all VOD has the same bit-rate.
9 Mb/s is about the max DirecTV streams at.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> You did not quote my entire account of that occurrence. I do not have problems with my ISP. The "problem" I had was immediately solved by cancelling the DTV VOD recording.
> 
> You have your opinion on the matter, and I have mine.


But your opinion is at variance with how ISPs throttle speeds, how bottlenecks occur, and how your own equipment handles traffic. If I am downloading Photoshop and having trouble downloading my home page, quitting the d/l is likely to solve it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Who said I was doing a lot of stuff at once? You! I set the HR44 to record VOD, went on the computer and had trouble getting to my home page! I tried a few times and loading time was awful, and all was stated previously.
> 
> I don't do a lot of stuff on my computer, which is mainly used for web surfing. I once did try surfing in California, but now in PA there is no beach, so just surfing internet.


With this, I am able to download an HD movie from DirecTV 1080p while I play an HD video from VEVO while I surf the net and while my son plays COD on his PS3 with no issues.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> With this, I am able to download an HD movie from DirecTV 1080p while I play an HD video from VEVO while I surf the net and while my son plays COD on his PS3 with no issues.


Goody for you!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you going to post a few of your tests? Might help clarify things.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It almost sounds like his router is having a qos issue where it's letting DIRECTV use all the bandwidth for on demand and not splitting it up at all for his computer as well. Maybe setting a minimum qos for his computer would help. 

And if speediest says 9 I'll bet its less than that from about anywhere else. Speedtest is great as a benchmark, but I think that providers make access for customers to Speedtest servers cleaner than anything else so their speeds will always look good, IMHO. I think everywhere else general fluctuates down a little.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Quite right, a benchmark at best, but way better than nothing. DSLReports has a much more thorough test.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> All I did was start my computer and trouble began getting to my home page!.
> 
> I can download a 1080P movie from Vudu and it plays perfectly. Now I haven't tried that and starting my computer, so don't know what would happen.
> 
> My speed results are consistently over 9.5 Mbps, checking to New Jersey and unknown destination.





veryoldschool said:


> VOD uses close to 9 Mb/s.





veryoldschool said:


> When I was on 3 Mb/s SD was fine, but HD took a long time.
> You have a 10ish Mb/s connection, and you seem to be complaining when you want to use 9 Mb/s of it for VOD.


People who are 'unbiased' are going to be awfully confused reading this thread. There is a moderator suggesting 9 Mbps is not enough to download a HD movie from VOD while being on the computer at the same time, and others saying that isn't the problem.

As for my internet speed, I've used the same sources with DSL and Cable and quite satisfied with what is reported. If anyone doesn't believe that, so be it. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Will you post some images of your internet connection? It's not difficult!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Will you post some images of your internet connection? It's not difficult!


If you know how to read and understand English, my post above should satisfy your curiosity. If not, I don't know what to tell you other than I don't care.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do not understand why you seem to fear being corrected. What other reason might you have for not posting exact information?
Cowboy up!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> People who are 'unbiased' are going to be awfully confused reading this thread. There is a moderator suggesting 9 Mbps is not enough to download a HD movie from VOD while being on the computer at the same time, and others saying that isn't the problem.


As I've posted, VOD isn't "one size fits all", but varies.
Perhaps more confusing is that someone doesn't understand how their own bandwidth is being used.
The "watch now" option can use less bandwidth than the "record" option for the same program.
Watch Now will send a 720p version of a 1080 program, where the record sends the 1080 version.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I do not understand why....


Is it really important?
Unlike a lot of posts where the user's full bandwidth isn't being used, in this case it is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're right; it's not important at this point.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Is it really important?
> Unlike a lot of posts where the user's full bandwidth isn't being used, in this case it is.


Well, that is what I was trying to get him to understand. He read but I guess did not understand.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> As I've posted, VOD isn't "one size fits all", but varies.
> Perhaps more confusing is that someone doesn't understand how their own bandwidth is being used.
> The "watch now" option can use less bandwidth than the "record" option for the same program.
> Watch Now will send a 720p version of a 1080 program, where the record sends the 1080 version.


What is it I didn't understand? You know who was coming here asking for my internet speed test and WE know it doesn't matter! Thus, that is why I said what I did in that post of mine you quoted.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Your speed does matter if it's all be use for the download and as I alluded what you get off speediest may not be real world. 

This doesn't mean that your speed is necessarily poor. In fact not at all really. But downloading a movie on demand from DIRECTV is completely different than stream anything online in your computer. 

So if your full bandwidth is being eaten up by your on demand download it's not surprising your having an issue.

It's not a matter of something being wrong with the hr44 from anything you've said so far. 

So....

Again I'll ask have you looked at your routers qos settings and setting them so you can avoid this issue?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> What is it I didn't understand? You know who was coming here asking for my internet speed test and WE know it doesn't matter! Thus, that is why I said what I did in that post of mine you quoted.


When you reply with a quote, "one tends to think" your post has to do with theirs.
Now back to your question/issue:
On my old 12 Mb/s U-verse, when I was downloading VOD, my computer was slower to respond to the internet than when not downloading VOD.
This is "normal".
What wouldn't be is if connecting my DirecTV equipment to the internet slowed down my connection "without downloading" VOD.
With this connection I don't have a slowdown:


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> When you reply with a quote, "one tends to think" your post has to do with theirs.
> Now back to your question/issue:
> On my old 12 Mb/s U-verse, when I was downloading VOD, my computer was slower to respond to the internet than when not downloading VOD.
> This is "normal".
> ...


Yes, I used your post to help make him understand about the internet speed, and you didn't understand that? Why are we still talking about my internet speed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Why are we still talking about my internet speed?


Maybe it's because it's the reason you had problems with your computer while you were downloading VOD.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> *When you reply with a quote, "one tends to think" your post has to do with theirs.*
> Now back to your question/issue:
> On my old 12 Mb/s U-verse, when I was downloading VOD, my computer was slower to respond to the internet than when not downloading VOD.
> This is "normal".
> ...


People who are 'unbiased' are going to be awfully confused reading this thread. There is a moderator suggesting 9 Mbps is not enough to download a HD movie from VOD while being on the computer at the same time, and others saying that isn't the problem.

If you are referring to that "unbiased" quote, what has that to do with you?! I said people reading this thread--so what has that to do with you?! Now you have me wondering....


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe it's because it's the reason you had problems with your computer while you were downloading VOD.


We have been through that....and I thought it was understood I agree. And, that is why I was trying to make you-know-who understand my internet speed test was not relevant.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you looked at qos yet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[moderator hat on]

It may be time to put a fork in this and call it done.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [moderator hat on]
> 
> It may be time to put a fork in this and call it done.


Not if he will look at qos settings to like oat eye bottleneck issue.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I'm only confused why you don't understand the speed is a factor in this in the first place because it is part of the equation. And you seem to be ignoring my suggestions of looking at qos for your router to see the other part Of that equation.


There you go, Mr veryoldschool, someone else who thinks there shouldn't be a problem with my 10 Mbps Internet service.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No I do think it's the issue in connection with your router. You keep ignoring my questions about qos settings in your router to get around the issue. 

And your 9 is probably closer to 6 to 8 real world.

Your entire bandwidth being eaten up by an on demand download will keep you from surfing the me if you don't change your qos settings.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> No I do think it's the issue in connection with your router. You keep ignoring my questions about qos settings in your router to get around the issue. And your 9 is probably closer to 6 to 8 real world. Your entire bandwidth being eaten up by an on demand download will keep you from surfing the me if you don't change your qos settings.


No, you disagree with Mr. veryoldschool who has made it clear the problem is my internet speed. Now, if you want to take this up with him, go ahead. Me? I am not learning anything here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> There you go, Mr veryoldschool, someone else who thinks there shouldn't be a problem with my 10 Mbps Internet service.





inkahauts said:


> No I do think it's the issue in connection with your router. You keep ignoring my questions about qos settings in your router to get around the issue. And your 9 is probably closer to 6 to 8 real world. Your entire bandwidth being eaten up by an on demand download will keep you from surfing the me if you don't change your qos settings.


One needs to ask for help before they will accept it.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> One needs to ask for help before they will accept it.


Are you now saying the problem is not my internet speed of 10 Mbps that tests out to over 9 Mbps?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Are you now saying the problem is not my internet speed of 10 Mbps that tests out to over 9 Mbps?


Your being argumentative and not providing information that will assist with helping resolve your issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Are you now saying the problem is not my internet speed of 10 Mbps that tests out to over 9 Mbps?


inkahauts is suggesting/offering ways to manage you internet usage to allow more bandwidth for your computer use while downloading VOD [at a slower rate].


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

samrs said:


> Your being argumentative and not providing information that will assist with helping resolve your issue.


I don't think so. I asked Mr. veryoldscholl a question and waiting for a reply. So, you think my internet speed is not the issue here?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

For what it's worth I am currently downloading a full version VOD. It takes longer and I can't start watching yet but my slow internet connection doesn't bog down.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> inkahauts is suggesting/offering ways to manage you internet usage to allow more bandwidth for your computer use while downloading VOD [at a slower rate].


Have you tried that? Ah, so now you say my internet speed is not the issue because there is a solution. Now that is something you never said before. Well, I am unsubscribing to this thread, so you guys can say whatever you like. Have fun!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Have you tried that? Ah, so now you say my internet speed is not the issue because there is a solution. Now that is something you never said before. Well, I am unsubscribing to this thread, so you guys can say whatever you like. Have fun!


I think its done now Mistah VOS.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok let's start over. 

Your Internet speed is the issue IMHO period. 

I however believe there is a way to mitigate the issue via the router. 

You are Just misinterpreting what I am saying and refuse to respond to my suggestions on how to get around the issue.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sooo.. back to my original issue.

I just hard wired the modem to the box - problem fixed. So I guess I don't need a new router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

samrs said:


> For what it's worth I am currently downloading a full version VOD. It takes longer and I can't start watching yet but my slow internet connection doesn't bog down.


Yeah and I have a theory on that. I believe that if DIRECTV sees your speed isn't enough to do a highest speed download possible sonit does a smaller bandwidth download in the first place that doesn't use all your bandwidth.

I think his system is right at the full speed bandwidth DIRECTV can use so it pushes full speed and therefore eats all his bandwidth and doesn't adjust for the computer because he hasn't set his router qos to make the computer a higher Priority.

His router is IMHO the way he can get around the speed issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> No, you disagree with Mr. veryoldschool who has made it clear the problem is my internet speed. Now, if you want to take this up with him, go ahead. Me? I am not learning anything here.


No I don't disagree with him at all. Your not learning because your not understanding what im saying. Hopefully I've reworded it so you understand my point now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

repoman75 said:


> Sooo.. back to my original issue.
> 
> I just hard wired the modem to the box - problem fixed. So I guess I don't need a new router.


In your case I might set up qos in your router to prioritize every thing else but your DIRECTV box and see if that helps as well.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Yeah and I have a theory on that. I believe that if DIRECTV sees your speed isn't enough to do a highest speed download possible sonit does a smaller bandwidth download in the first place that doesn't use all your bandwidth. I think his system is right at the full speed bandwidth DIRECTV can use so it pushes full speed and therefore eats all his bandwidth and doesn't adjust for the computer because he hasn't set his router qos to make the computer a higher Priority. His router is IMHO the way he can get around the speed issue.


Your theory might be correct. My DVR's always offer me options, much like Netflicks or Amazon Prime. It wasn't like that in the beginning.

I do have a fairly uptown router and a lot of the settings have been tweaked to make the best use of my slow connection speed. Why a poster asks for help and then just beats a drum.....


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to research how to do the QOS.. not that familiar with it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Basically qos allows you to set which devices have priority and you can set them to have guaranteed amounts of your bandwidth it they need it. So the router would throttle down a lower priority item and make more avail able to a higher priority device.


----------

